# A sad zombie game: Dead Island



## douglatins (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg&feature=player_embedded

So... I watched this and was kinda disturbed, and sad, I guess kids are my weak spot. Glad it isn't common in games


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow that was intense. 

I disliked it because of the fact the trailer did its job.


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is disturbing..... they have cut games to pieces in the US for less in the past.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 17, 2011)

That......was awesome.. I loved every bit of it I did get sad about the little girl though  but the trailer did its job so thats what made me love it. now I am looking forward to this game


----------



## burtram (Feb 17, 2011)

That was fantastic. Getting you attached to the characters in a game and you haven't even seen the actual game yet. I will be keeping a close eye on this one for sure.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 17, 2011)

Im a sucker for anything zombie related, but I would like to see a gameplay trailer first.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 17, 2011)

Great, now I'm gonna have to go get it.

Amazing trailer, though.

EDIT:
I'm listening to If Everyone Cared right now, they kinda go good together.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 17, 2011)

I wanna fxxking kill those zombies for what they did to that family!!  Dam them all to hell..
I'm going to buy this game and look for those responsible!!

Awesome trailer.  They have sold me.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 17, 2011)

Messed up !!!


----------



## Fatal (Feb 17, 2011)

I will get this enjoy jacking up zombies


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome.  I want it now!


----------



## happita (Feb 17, 2011)

Just as everyone else said, this game looks sad. Reminds me a little of Dead Rising a little cause of the guy and little girl. They did a pretty good job with the CGI trailer though. I never saw a CGI that looked like a real person, at 1:50-1:53 the guy's face does not look rendered, at least to me.

See what L4D did for zombie games?...
Making it all movie-like and such.


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 17, 2011)

i agree with you at 1:50-53. i thought the same thing while watching it the first time through.
i do remember reading about this game as upcoming for 2011 in PC Gamer UK a while back


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been waiting for this game for what feels like years... possibly is by now 

I can't wait for some in game footage but i admit that's got to be the best game trailer i have seen in such a long time.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 17, 2011)

where is the SHOTGUN!!!! ? lol 

Looks awesome, more zombies to kill, bring it on...


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 17, 2011)

That had me in tears


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonder if Australia will try to ban this for some bizzare reason.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 17, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Wonder if Australia will try to ban this for some bizzare reason.



no doubt many countries will ban this game, i mean Soldier of Fortune encouraged violence and people to ramdomly kill one another (according to the media) so in this case Dead Island will most certainly encourage zombies to eat err.. people


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)

It BS!
The only people who would even think of re enacting anything from a video game are mentally ill.

Children aren't going to be affected by this!

I was playing mortal kombat as a kid and I didn't have any intentions of ripping out anyones spine!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 17, 2011)

hey Widjaja, you seem to be arguing against your own point

(and if you didn't realise, I agreed with you in that if someone like australia do ban it, it would have be for a bizarre reason)


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)

Huh?

I'm ranting and saying the whole banning of certain video games is BS as in it's stupid.
I played the so called violent man hunt 1 and 2.
Both of them were so boring I did not complete them.

I'm not arguing with you at all otherwise I'd be saying:-what YOU are saying is BS and yes that would totally not make sense.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 17, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Huh?
> 
> I'm ranting and saying the whole banning of certain video games is BS as in it's stupid.
> I played the so called violent man hunt 1 and 2.
> ...


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwtr_-4vz6g&feature=channel

trailer backwards - forwards..


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

There will be an uprising in Aus if that happens


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


>



Same here...

Never mind communication break down


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 17, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> That had me in tears



what ever you do, do not watch the other trailer 3 posts up then


----------



## douglatins (Feb 17, 2011)

You could always import/ buy from ebay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder why the little girl was not with her parents to begin with. I mean who in the hell lets a little girl wander a strange tropical island by herself.

Oh and how long before 4chan replaces the zombies with pedobear.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe she met another little girl on holiday and her parents became chummy with her parents and she was free to visit her down the hall.

Also best trailer for a game I've seen.

The expressions on the living peoples faces, especially the man when he's fighting like a lion for his child was moving.

Even the bit where he realises his daughter has turned and still has zombies to deal with and just sort of panics not sure what to do is good.

Hopefully the game is as good as this trailer.


----------



## horik (Feb 17, 2011)

Great,i love games and movies with zombies,but all i could find about this game where screenshots from 2007,so it's this game in development since then?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Maybe she met another little girl on holiday and her parents became chummy with her parents and she was free to visit her down the hall.
> 
> Also best trailer for a game I've seen.
> 
> ...



No way would I let my daughter out of my sight in a foreign land. Even down the hall.

Anyway this game was annouced in 2007. Took them along enough 
http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=9665


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

bleh - looks like another L4D


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No way would I let my daughter out of my sight in a foreign land. Even down the hall.




She was just going down to the ice machine to get daddy some ice for his margaritas.  Then later mommy and daddy were going to get it on to the sweet sounds of Rick James.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm _really_ lookin' forward to this game. I hope it's not disappointing or a L4D clone.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't really like the trailer. It was not that good for me, i mean  the people were as real, but the zombies and the baby what does that mean to the "best trailer"??? It just had the time rewinded and that is all, too stupid. It didn't have some enthusiasm. How did the baby been thrown out of the window??? Her father did it??? Really stupid!
And i am pretty sure it is a Time Shift game, just with zombies


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw this at IGN, game looks more like the survival type not the fast paced meat grinder that is so overly exaggerated that it fails to amuse me. Hopefully this isn't another one of those... The trailer was damn sad even my GF sat down and watched it with me  looks promising indeed!

I've seen screenies from this game before but I thought it was just another one of those MOD games :S


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

Its being made by the same people who made Call of Juarez. Expect that kinda quality. To be honest I thought this game was canceled long ago.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a game. I have no sympathy for fake people. Bring on the zombies!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> It's a game. I have no sympathy for fake people. Bring on the zombies!!!



In soviet russia - sympathy, fakes you


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 17, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> It's a game. I have no sympathy for fake people. Bring on the zombies!!!



I want a game to get me emotionally involved with the characters, I _want_ to care so that the game is more immersive. L4D I couldn't give a ratt's arse if someone dies, in fact - I'd be happier.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2011)

meh another max payne style lead in. and another zombie flick? really? aren't the 50 other zombie games enough?


plus I absoultly hate major plot developments where you have no choice, no chance to change, etc. If I want to watch a f'ing movie I will. I want to PLAY a GAME. That means give me f'ing control!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

To many first person shooters if you ask me too.

Isn't there to many first person shooter games?

If you don't like it man don't buy it.

" to many" is a moot point to make when most games we play are mere variations of one another.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its being made by the same people who made Call of Juarez. Expect that kinda quality. To be honest I thought this game was canceled long ago.



well bound in blood was pretty fucking good and was savagely optimized on top of that so consider me hyped i suppose.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> *Too* many first person shooters if you ask me.
> 
> Isn't there *too* many first person shooter games?
> 
> ...


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 17, 2011)

Made more sense in reverse (forwards).


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


>



Hate to use it as excuse but I'm severely dyslexic, you should be pleased I can do as well as I do  .


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a great trailer, very emotional.  I do hope it's better than L4D and much better than Dead Rising.


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice trailer, but it's not actual gameplay. Almost looks like it's CGI over live-action. Excitement level low.

Here are some actual screenshots: http://www.co-optimus.com/article/5488/more-dead-island-info-than-you-can-shake-an-axe-at.html

As you can see, they look nothing like the trailer.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

L4d3....


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> As you can see, they look nothing like the trailer.



Talk about stating the obvious man  When do CGI trailers ever look the same as ingame ones


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Talk about stating the obvious man  When do CGI trailers ever look the same as ingame ones



Actually many do. A lot of trailers are in game and encoded to video. Back in the day though, nah.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Actually many do. A lot of trailers are in game and encoded to video. Back in the day though, nah.



yeah like mafia 2 simply showed the cut scenes from the game in the trailers and their cut scenes used the game engine, always nice to see your correct clothing/weapons/damage in a cut scene. 

I've actually seen several trailers that looked worse than the game, imo crysis is one of those.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Hate to use it as excuse but I'm severely dyslexic, you should be pleased I can do as well as I do  .



You should be please I'm winkin' & helping. Nothing malicious applied. BRRRRAAAAAAINNNNS!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In soviet russia - sympathy, fakes you



Sorry but I don't understand that.



InnocentCriminal said:


> I want a game to get me emotionally involved with the characters, I _want_ to care so that the game is more immersive. L4D I couldn't give a ratt's arse if someone dies, in fact - I'd be happier.



Yeah maybe so but it's still a game. I liked heavy rain but i wasn't attached to a fake person.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yeah maybe so but it's still a game. I liked heavy rain but i wasn't attached to a fake person.




I'm curious, do you become attached to people in books at all? ( or is it only games you have a lack empathic responce too?)

Sorry if these seems rude or probing, feel free to disregard the post.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 18, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yeah maybe so but it's still a game. I liked heavy rain but i wasn't attached to a fake person.



No maybe about it, it's what I want. I can't say I get _that_ attached to characters but if a game actually makes me feel something (other than rage) then I'll definitely enjoy it more, especially if it's story driven. It's like films, and as Panther pointed out, books.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm curious, do you become attached to people in books at all? ( or is it only games you have a lack empathic responce too?)
> 
> Sorry if these seems rude or probing, feel free to disregard the post.




I'm just not empathetic( I think I used that correctly) to non real people. If I know a book or a game was based on an actual event, then it changes ever so slightly. I still don't really care because it's a game or a book, but I enjoy the game, or the book for what it was meant to be, entertainment and nothing more. 



InnocentCriminal said:


> No maybe about it, it's what I want. I can't say I get _that_ attached to characters but if a game actually makes me feel something (other than rage) then I'll definitely enjoy it more, especially if it's story driven. It's like films, and as Panther pointed out, books.



Exactly, it's just a game. I don't play a game to get attached to the story. 
Take half life for example. When Alex's father was killed at the end of episode 2, I was like  but then I was over it a minute later, because it's a game. My life still goes on. When my gf broke up with me I was like  for a month because that's real life. 

My feelings toward this may be that I have worked directly with people for the past 5 years and to be so emotionless and to say I hate people is not entire true. I dislike them, yes but I don't hate humanity. So when a game that basically had a little girl killed honestly makes no difference to me as it is a game. Now I enjoy video games but I do not get attached to a fictional character no matter how "emotional" it is simply because it's a game. Now I am not fond of games related to harming children, or woman or a child that is a young girl, and  I may stop playing it for that reason, but in the end it is still just a game and nothing more.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this trailer what it took for people to have an emotional response to a game?  Naw, I know you guess have felt attached to other characters, but this response just proves the trailer is damn good.

The trailer is beautifully well done, but I don't get the response some times.  I was more emotionally taxed when I realized I was killing what use to be people's infants in Dead Space.

I am proud of this game.  To many times have games tried to protect children in mature rated games.  They are mysterious non-existent in every other zombie game like the zombies ate them all (Dead Space 1 and 2 being an exception).  They didn't exist in any Western RPG game I have played that I can recall.  Hell Elder Scrolls had them in Oblivion and then were told to remove them all during final production.  And they were immortal in Fallout 3...well immortal when it came to you doing stuff to them.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Is this trailer what it took for people to have an emotional response to a game?  Naw, I know you guess have felt attached to other characters, but this response just proves the trailer is damn good.
> 
> The trailer is beautifully well done, but I don't get the response some times.  I was more emotionally taxed when I realized I was killing what use to be people's infants in Dead Space.
> 
> I am proud of this game.  To many times have games tried to protect children in mature rated games.  They are mysterious non-existent in every other zombie game like the zombies ate them all (Dead Space 1 and 2 being an exception).  They didn't exist in any Western RPG game I have played that I can recall.  Hell Elder Scrolls had them in Oblivion and then were told to remove them all during final production.  And they were immortal in Fallout 3...well immortal when it came to you doing stuff to them.



don't forget bioshock were the girls are turned into posed demon like creatures.


----------



## notme (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's hoping the game is anywhere near as good as the trailer!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> don't forget bioshock were the girls are turned into posed demon like creatures.



Yeah. That could have been sad if they didn't make everyone else look normal....well human, but made the little girls look like anime characters.  That was a little atmosphere braking to me.



notme said:


> Here's hoping the game is anywhere near as good as the trailer!



I second that.


----------



## notme (Feb 18, 2011)

Imo the only flaw with the trailer is the funny slow-motion chicken dance the mum does at one point, hehe


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 18, 2011)

Bbbrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## francis511 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6K9zK9ZWSg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Is this trailer what it took for people to have an emotional response to a game?  Naw, I know you guess have felt attached to other characters, but this response just proves the trailer is damn good.
> 
> The trailer is beautifully well done, but I don't get the response some times.  I was more emotionally taxed when I realized I was killing what use to be people's infants in Dead Space.
> 
> I am proud of this game.  To many times have games tried to protect children in mature rated games.  They are mysterious non-existent in every other zombie game like the zombies ate them all (Dead Space 1 and 2 being an exception).  They didn't exist in any Western RPG game I have played that I can recall.  Hell Elder Scrolls had them in Oblivion and then were told to remove them all during final production.  And they were immortal in Fallout 3...well immortal when it came to you doing stuff to them.



I used to feel the same way until I had kids. Now if the include the harming of children I don't play it. Its not that I am boycotting it or anything. I just find it unnecessary to hurt a child (even a virtual one) to get a point across. I'm sure it adds a lot of drama but count me out and until you have children I really don't expect you to understand.

One of my daughters is about the age of that little girl in that trailer. When I first saw it I wanted to know who left her alone like that. Second I was pissed off because no matter what you could do you would never be able to hurt those zombies as bad as they hurt those parents. I don't wanna play a game that makes me feel like that. I deal with enough crazy shit in real life. I play video games to escape reality not relive fears.

I hope this game does well and I also hope they keep the children out of the plot. IMO that would be best. As it stands now its just cheap shock value and I have to wonder how far do we go before we say "Thats to far"? Maybe a cut scene were someone molests a kid? You know to draw rage from you? Make you hate him more? Naaaa Ill pass.

On a side note PREY had children getting killed left and right. There was even a scene where a little girl rips her brother apart. Good game but that was unneeded. It really had nothing to do with the plot. Hell it was never even explained.

Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to feel the same way until I had kids. Now if the include the harming of children I don't play it. Its not that I am boycotting it or anything. I just find it unnecessary to hurt a child (even a virtual one) to get a point across. I'm sure it adds a lot of drama but count me out and until you have children I really don't expect you to understand.
> 
> One of my daughters is about the age of that little girl in that trailer. When I first saw it I wanted to know who left her alone like that. Second I was pissed off because no matter what you could do you would never be able to hurt those zombies as bad as they hurt those parents. I don't wanna play a game that makes me feel like that. I deal with enough crazy shit in real life. I play video games to escape reality not relive fears.
> 
> ...




Not an age thing man, it's just a you thing ( I don't mean that negatively )


I just showed this trailer to my mother earlier, shes 54 she thought it was brilliant. ( so age defitnitely isn't it )


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Not an age thing man, it's just a you thing ( I don't mean that negatively )
> 
> 
> I just showed this trailer to my mother earlier, shes 54 she thought it was brilliant. ( so age defitnitely isn't it )



Maybe your mom just doesn't like you?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe your mom just doesn't like you?



Could be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Feb 18, 2011)

I know im a little late to the thread but, Wow that was an intense trailer. Id watch a movie made like that, and will definately be checking this game out. I think it was supposed to bring out emotion and so it has done its job.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2011)

The original trailer

Reversed! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwtr_-4vz6g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to feel the same way until I had kids. Now if the include the harming of children I don't play it. Its not that I am boycotting it or anything. I just find it unnecessary to hurt a child (even a virtual one) to get a point across. I'm sure it adds a lot of drama but count me out and until you have children I really don't expect you to understand.
> 
> One of my daughters is about the age of that little girl in that trailer. When I first saw it I wanted to know who left her alone like that. Second I was pissed off because no matter what you could do you would never be able to hurt those zombies as bad as they hurt those parents. I don't wanna play a game that makes me feel like that. I deal with enough crazy shit in real life. I play video games to escape reality not relive fears.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that you're not a big fan of Stephen King then.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 18, 2011)

pretty sure i remember punching children in the groin in fallout along with rats.

a golden era of gaming.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 18, 2011)

Punching? Man, I had a supersledge!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 18, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Not an age thing man, it's just a you thing ( I don't mean that negatively )
> 
> 
> I just showed this trailer to my mother earlier, shes 54 she thought it was brilliant. ( so age defitnitely isn't it )



not just a him thing, it's a most people thing. your mom is an exception and most of you on here aren't old enough to understand otherwise.

I agree that it's unnecessary and that's why I really didn't like the whole max payne thing (that and from having a bachelors in literature i though the plot line of those games were moronic and base level, but that's just me). It's not necessary. there are far better ways to immerse the player and cause tragedy.

besides if they're going for rage just give the player an awesome devastating weapon and then have a zombie snatch it out of your hands and destroy it. Guaranteed to show a ton more rage.


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 19, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> The original trailer
> 
> Reversed!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwtr_-4vz6g&feature=player_embedded



posted on the 1st page by me


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> posted on the 1st page by me



oops my bad don't know why I didn't see it lol.


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 19, 2011)

it is good forward to tho huh  but better the way it was intended


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 20, 2011)

The trailer got flagged as inappropriate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> The trailer got flagged as inappropriate.



flagged on here or youtube??

If it got flagged on youtube then its nothing out of the norm - youtube would flag feeding the birds as animal cruelty


----------



## wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

fantastic trailer, they really hit exactly what they were aiming for, the emotional response.

epic well done


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 20, 2011)

those fricking flaggers need to shove that flag up their ass....


----------



## tilldeath (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh well if you get it and become infected may God help you if I'm around. Maybe its me but our society needs to HTFU. Pretty sweet trailer although I'm still waiting for something to top L4D2. Will have to wait for gameplay to see.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 21, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> Oh well if you get it and become infected may God help you if I'm around. Maybe its me but our society needs to HTFU. Pretty sweet trailer although I'm still waiting for something to top L4D2. Will have to wait for gameplay to see.



I agree! I will be getting this game for sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 21, 2011)

douglatins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> So... I watched this and was kinda disturbed, and sad, I guess kids are my weak spot. Glad it isn't common in games



idk about you, but i have a big weakness for animals so if animals were being attacked in that video id punch my monitor lol. I have a huge respect for wild life.

Now on topic. this game looks awesome with and awesome story


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing trailer!

So 2011 this game is coming out but no release date yet.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 21, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> idk about you, but i have a big weakness for animals so if animals were being attacked in that video id punch my monitor lol. I have a huge respect for wild life.
> 
> Now on topic. this game looks awesome with and awesome story



but not so much respect for tame life? lol come on! We are animals too! Just built by nature to tame our selves!


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, it seems children and animals are often left out of video games with disturbing content. It's the next line to be crossed I guess. There's no way that I would support any game that partakes in the killing of kids. I don't have the stomach for that kind of thing.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome.  Definitely caught me off guard with the kid-- but it's computer animation.  It's a good thing old folks like me know how to separate reality from computer animation, and art from crap.  The zombie girl in the TV show the Walking Dead was considerably more shocking, as was the "hit girl" in Kick Ass.  (Or the new Rambo. . .)



erocker said:


> I don't have the stomach for that kind of thing.


You can have all the violence and blood in the world, but the second you add sex in a game it's blasphemy.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2011)

that was awesome! I was rofl!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Awesome.  Definitely caught me off guard with the kid-- but it's computer animation.  It's a good thing old folks like me know how to separate reality from computer animation, and art from crap.  The zombie girl in the TV show the Walking Dead was considerably more shocking, as was the "hit girl" in Kick Ass.  (Or the new Rambo. . .)
> 
> 
> You can have all the violence and blood in the world, but the second you add sex in a game it's blasphemy.



Like I said before whats next? A molestation cut scene? I mean really. When do we say its enough? I guess we can thank the "Speak no Russian" level in CoD for these baby steps to hell we are taking in video games now. I swear this industry is in self destruct mode.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2011)

If there was a game where I could kill "children" I so would, I'd bust into play grounds and chellenge them to extreme conkers, loosers eat my fists! ( nothing more satisfying then switching off kid protection in FO3 and beating the crap out the annoying kids in the cave)

I've always been taught that games, films, and books are just that.
And if something in game/film/book does upset me I simply don't read/play/watch.

I wouldn't complain that the thing that was upsetting me was in the game.

@ Mailman, if a game developer showed more than what was needed for you to know that it's a molestation seen then they are obviously doing it for shock value.

Some of the most terrifying moments in media have been where the terrible thing is only implied or hinted at.

So it would be stupid for them to do it in many ways. (they would loose customers, they would be declared sick fucks by everyone)
Also pro tip, slippery slope arguments make no sense.

What next you argue that they'll make a game entirely composed around molesatation of dead bodies.



Looses validity very quickly : ] 


To show children in violent situations I feel is taking a step forward, only need to look at certain areas in Africa where people kidnap children to turn them into soldiers to see that children are just as exposed to violence as we are. ( and thus can find themselfs in terrible situations)

In games like this how ever the inclusion of living children will give me an objective, something to save/protect/lead to safety. Could make a good game mechanic. ( assuming they're not annoying game kids, if they are, POW!)



( I really need to learn to structure things)


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess we should ban Hansel and Gretal then because the Witch cooks little children.

Stephen King has build most of his reputation around children in horrific situations and the guy has three kids.  Movies and books use families in these situations to create emotion in the viewer cause they know we all come from families and they want us to think that it could be us.  

Stories are stories nothing more.

LOL, We are getting way of topic now.  We don't even know if the family shown in the trailer has anything to do with the story.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, i wish they could kill kids in video games, it would be very much realistic, and would add depth to in-game morality.

One reason I loved Fallout 1 and 2 lol. You can kill children XD. There was this one scenario where there were children playing with toy guns, and I gave one kid a real gun. Next time I went back to that place, the children were all dead lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> @ Mailman, if a game developer showed more than what was needed for you to know that it's a molestation seen then they are obviously doing it for shock value.


 If you need to see a child dieing to know zombies are bad then maybe video games are not meant for you.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 22, 2011)

Blah blah zombie kids, blah blah blah - look at this, the producer of Wolfman and the Mummy has scored the rights to making a flick of Dead Island.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 22, 2011)

that

trailer

was

EPIC


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2011)

We already get Zombie Kids and zombie babies in movies. I'm pretty sure they must get killed to.

So those that can't stomach it don't get it, but leave the rated M games for the Mature Audience.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you need to see a child dieing to know zombies are bad then maybe video games are not meant for you.



If you can't tell the difference between a game/cgi, perhaps video games aren't for you. 

I think most of us in here know that what we see in movies and games etc isn't representative of real life. Sorry but it's people like you mailman that feed all the censorship assholes who think they have the right to tell us what we can and can't watch in our own homes. As long as it's legal by the letter of the law I will watch what the hell I want if I so choose to do so and most of the time I do.

And if you choose to blindly swallow all the BS fed to you by the media and censor nazi's then you won't mind at all when all your watching on the TV are reruns of the brady bunch and the internet is nothing more than an 500 page intranet that is controlled and sensored to shit.

Btw, please don't mistake the tone of my rant for me being agressive or a dick, I'm really not, though it could be construed that way.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 22, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a game/cgi, perhaps video games aren't for you.
> 
> I think most of us in here know that what we see in movies and games etc isn't representative of real life. Sorry but it's people like you mailman that feed all the censorship assholes who think they have the right to tell us what we can and can't watch in our own homes. As long as it's legal by the letter of the law I will watch what the hell I want if I so choose to do so and most of the time I do.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 22, 2011)

All the WK cryed when they saw this vid.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 22, 2011)

> Techland has been careful in the wake of the trailer's viral explosion to state that what you see in the trailer isn't part of the game, but is simply meant to suggest "the sorts of things that could happen in this world," which suggests that the characters in the trailer aren't even part of the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a game/cgi, perhaps video games aren't for you.
> 
> I think most of us in here know that what we see in movies and games etc isn't representative of real life. Sorry but it's people like you mailman that feed all the censorship assholes who think they have the right to tell us what we can and can't watch in our own homes. As long as it's legal by the letter of the law I will watch what the hell I want if I so choose to do so and most of the time I do.
> 
> ...



Here let me quote myself so you don't sound anymore like an idiot. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to feel the same way until I had kids. Now if the include the harming of children I don't play it.* Its not that I am boycotting it or anything.* I just find it unnecessary to hurt a child (even a virtual one) to get a point across. I'm sure it adds a lot of drama but count me out and until you have children I really don't expect you to understand.
> 
> One of my daughters is about the age of that little girl in that trailer. When I first saw it I wanted to know who left her alone like that. Second I was pissed off because no matter what you could do you would never be able to hurt those zombies as bad as they hurt those parents. I don't wanna play a game that makes me feel like that. I deal with enough crazy shit in real life. I play video games to escape reality not relive fears.
> 
> ...



I would just like to know when I said anything should be banned or censored? Please you have no idea what you are talking about. But, please don't mistake the tone for me being aggressive or a dick.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would just like to know when I said anything should be banned or censored? Please you have no idea what you are talking about. But, please don't mistake the tone for me being aggressive or a dick.



Nice sarcasm, didn't know my american cousins got that.. well done  




TheMailMan78 said:


> If you need to see a child dieing to know zombies are bad then maybe video games are not meant for you.



I was replying to this comment, sorry no where did I imply you said anything about censoring however your attitude and comments towards the game are the exact thing I was referring to. 

We are talking about killing kids in this thread, I suggest you turn around as it may offend  

n.b No kids where killed or hurt during the making of this comment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes because all the best games have had kid killing sequences? Oh wait NO THEY HAVEN'T. I am surprised so many people do not see what this really is. Pure shock value publicity. Its not even done all that well ether. But, all I hear is "Oh how epic!" "Best trailer ever" like a bunch of lambs. I mean really its a zombie game. Tons of them have been made and I am willing to bet better then this one and they didn't have to do a CG of a kid getting killed to get a point across. Its cheap and for idiots. I mean this fucking CG family is not even in the game!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 22, 2011)

Well shock value publicity works lol To be honest I saw the trailer and thought it could be a good game, not because of the kid being transformed into a zombie and being thrown out the window by her own dad (bastard  ) lol but becuase I love zombie games. 

That said, shock value aside I think the trailer is a damn good trailer and it's done exactly what the makers set out. It's unique and it's got the game a hell of a lot of attention, so kudos to the devs.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 22, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well shock value publicity works lol To be honest I saw the trailer and thought it could be a good game, not because of the kid being transformed into a zombie and being thrown out the window by her own dad (bastard  ) lol but becuase I love zombie games.
> 
> That said, shock value aside I think the trailer is a damn good trailer and it's done exactly what the makers set out. It's unique and it's got the game a hell of a lot of attention, so kudos to the devs.



the trailer of course did do what it was supposed to. However I seriously doubt the game is goign to be all that good. Anyone who has to resort to shock value to make sales isn't pushing a very good product.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Like I said before whats next? A molestation cut scene? I mean really. When do we say its enough? I guess we can thank the "Speak no Russian" level in CoD for these baby steps to hell we are taking in video games now. I swear this industry is in self destruct mode.


I laughed my ass off when I saw that scene in CoD.  I phoned all my friends asking, "You see this sh**?"  Am I not entitled to some virtual schadenfreude?

In Japan games with rape are apparently common*.  I don't have to condone it, I'll tell you right now that I despise it, but unless there is a study showing that it results in statistically significant increases in criminal behavior: I don't care.  I've got bigger fish to fry.  

*Adult language and subject matter warning.


TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not even done all that well ether.


As a movie fan with a library in the thousands, including titles like Ikiru, The Seventh Seal, M and the Third Man, I have to say I liked it.  My only gripes are with how stale the animation is.   I'm also quite fond of the COOP trailer for Portal 2.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes because all the best games have had kid killing sequences? Oh wait NO THEY HAVEN'T. I am surprised so many people do not see what this really is. Pure shock value publicity. Its not even done all that well ether. But, all I hear is "Oh how epic!" "Best trailer ever" like a bunch of lambs. I mean really its a zombie game. Tons of them have been made and I am willing to bet better then this one and they didn't have to do a CG of a kid getting killed to get a point across. Its cheap and for idiots. I mean this fucking CG family is not even in the game!



I'd call it a success from the way you're responding to it, to be honest.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes because all the best games have had kid killing sequences? Oh wait NO THEY HAVEN'T.



What does this statement have to do with anything?



TheMailMan78 said:


> I am surprised so many people do not see what this really is. Pure shock value publicity. Its not even done all that well ether.


I am surprised you do not see what this really is.  A trailer for a video game that is done brilliantly.  It makes people want to buy the game.



TheMailMan78 said:


> But, all I hear is "Oh how epic!" "Best trailer ever" like a bunch of lambs. I mean really its a zombie game. Tons of them have been made and I am willing to bet better then this one and they didn't have to do a CG of a kid getting killed to get a point across. Its cheap and for idiots.



Yaa!! I'm an idiot!!  Baaaaa!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> the trailer of course did do what it was supposed to. However I seriously doubt the game is goign to be all that good. Anyone who has to resort to shock value to make sales isn't pushing a very good product.


 Yeah thats what I gathered also. This game has been in development for YEARS buy a sub-par studio. I don't really have high hopes.



streetfighter 2 said:


> I laughed my ass off when I saw that scene in CoD.  I phoned all my friends asking, "You see this sh**?"  Am I not entitled to some virtual schadenfreude?
> 
> In Japan games with rape are apparently common*.  I don't have to condone it, I'll tell you right now that I despise it, but unless there is a study showing that it results in statistically significant increases in criminal behavior: I don't care.  I've got bigger fish to fry.
> 
> *Adult language and subject matter warning.


 Good for the Japs. They also fuck Anime pillows. You wanna do that too?



ctrain said:


> I'd call it a success from the way you're responding to it, to be honest.


 No. What would be a success is if we all were talking about it and WANTED the game. As it stands now I don't want it.



HossHuge said:


> What does this statement have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> I am surprised you do not see what this really is.  A trailer for a video game that is done brilliantly.  It makes people want to buy the game.
> ...



No "brilliant" would make us both want the game. "Brilliant" is Alfred Hitchcock. This is just gore porn.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2011)

The moment you kill a human being in a video game anything is up for grabs. Is the death of a virtual child any less or more  morally wrong than the death of a man, teenager or woman? Its all equally bad. Thus if one is permited all is permited.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No "brilliant" would make us both want the game. "Brilliant" is Alfred Hitchcock. This is just gore porn.



Alfred Hitchcock.  No sorry, I'm more of a Stephen King fan,  I especially like The Shining.   My favorite part in when the caretaker hacks up his two little girls.  Scary stuff!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> The moment you kill a human being in a video game anything is up for grabs. Is the death of a virtual child any less or more  morally wrong than the death of a man, teenager or woman? Its all equally bad. Thus if one is permited all is permited.



Kids are different. Hell I could name a dozen adults that need to be eaten by zombies but not one child.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kids are different. Hell I could name a dozen adults that need to be eaten by zombies but not one child.



That's irrelevant.  There are pleany of innocent men andwoman and lives in general that die in videgames. Who are you to say what life is more valuable than another? We all hold love for individuals of all ages and races. 
Typed from a droid.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 22, 2011)

To everyone who is getting all teary eyed over the trailer, I have a solution:

Load up the trailer but don't press play.
Then load up this video but don't press play.

Now mute the trailer and push play, switch to the other video and press play, then switch back to the trailer and laugh hysterically.  Banjo music makes everything funny, and the sync-up is pretty good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

No women. No kids.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No women. No kids.
> 
> http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/movies/wallpapers/leon-the-professional-black-and-white.jpg



No men. No Old people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> No men. No Old people.



Then you are not cut out to be a professional.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you are not cut out to be a professional.



I feel the same way about you.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 23, 2011)

Its just a standard "Women in Refrigerators Syndrome" to give the user / audience a motivation to enact revenge on the perps.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 23, 2011)

I found this: 

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/02/18/ign-rewind-theater-dead-island-announcement-trailer 

explains what the game play should be like.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, it seems children and animals are often left out of video games with disturbing content.



Uhh...FEAR?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Uhh...FEAR?



Point taken. But that girl was already a dead freaky looking ghost girl. I was thinking more along the lines of dead child carcass on the street and things like that. It's been done here and there but it is somewhat taboo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the biggest reasons I liked FEAR was due to the fact that they did the kid the way they did.. Yeah, it's a Taboo to do it.. But, it takes some balls to do it.. Now, do I wish that would happen to a kid.. No.. Just, nice to see some type of "fresh air" when it comes to games.. Even if it's something that's going to get people up in arms about it...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Point taken. But that girl was already a dead freaky looking ghost girl. I was thinking more along the lines of dead child carcass on the street and things like that. It's been done here and there but it is somewhat taboo.




Lets not forget the end of Fear 2 where you get raped by a ghost girl. 

But I guess its ok as long as its not a ghost guy raping a girl :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

The "girl" in FEAR was never normal. EVER.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The "girl" in FEAR was never normal. EVER.



Oh... that changes everything... 

In that case, the little girl was a zombie when she died. I suppose if they left her alive till she grew to be 28 and then killed her that would change things... Kind of like in Fear. (And although we have yet to kill Alma its more than likely that eventually... we will.) 

And Alma was "gifted" from birth and sensitive to the negative emotions around her and experimented on from age 3. Wasn't till age 5 she did evil things and much like the zombie that bit this little girl, the people who experimented on Alma was the bite and her going crazy is much like the girl in Dead Island becoming a zombie. 

See the compare and contrast I did there.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 24, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> what ever you do, do not watch the other trailer 3 posts up then



Already saw that. Still the music and mini story just makes it so sad


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2011)

play nice kids. don't make dad come over and spank you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're dodging the question.



I was going to post this in my last response to you cause I had a feeling you would say that. Its not that I'm trying to avoid the question... 

its just that your question is 

A. I already answered it by saying "No one here is for a game where you molest children, woman, men or anything of that nature." No one means me as well considering I said that. 

B. moot

C. Irrelevant 

Its like saying if Oranges are Orange then all apples are blue. 


Let me put things into perspective for you. We already have games where the player can kill

Babies (Dead Space)

Children (Dead Space 2)

Men 

Women  

Old People

If your ok with Dead Space how can not be ok with this game? Was the trailer that powerful that you became that much attached to the virtual character? If dead space had a whole side story for each child you killed in that game would it make you want to ban the game entirely?

It goes with out saying that each child and baby had loved ones. Dead Island just took the liberty to show you some background.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2011)

mailman is just trolling you. he wants you to get worked up.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman is just trolling you. he wants you to get worked up.



Its all good. 

Is that why our posts are gone? 

Sad... I was roasting him left and right.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman is just trolling you. he wants you to get worked up.



Yes and it ends now. I won't say it again.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted, its the trailer thats been dubbed over with literal commentary song  funny as hell. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ5c9BzohM4&feature=

Never give a zombie girl a piggy back.... riiiiideeeee hahaha 

Sorry its 4am man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Don't know if this has been posted, its the trailer thats been dubbed over with literal commentary song  funny as hell.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ5c9BzohM4&feature=
> 
> ...



My favorite youtube comment on there is the following...



> CAN SOMEBODY ANSWER MY F$%ING QUESTION?! WHY DOES MY CAT SCREAM AND MOAN WHEN I SHOVE MY D@#K INSIDE HER, ITS EXTREMELY ANNOYING!!



I edited the cussing lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My favorite youtube comment on there is the following...
> 
> 
> 
> I edited the cussing lol



haha I immediately though of Eric Cartman lol


----------



## Frizz (Mar 4, 2011)

Article below implies trailer has little to do with the actual game's narrative.

http://au.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1153523p1.html

Oh, now I'm sad  would have been keen for a dramatic zombie game with a strong focus on the storyline ... the article pretty much suggests it is another mindless meat grinder, oh well still sounds fun .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Article below implies trailer has little to do with the actual game's narrative.
> 
> http://au.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1153523p1.html
> 
> Oh, now I'm sad  would have been keen for a dramatic zombie game with a strong focus on the storyline ... the article pretty much suggests it is another mindless meat grinder, oh well still sounds fun .



Oh you mean they did it for shock value and nothing more? Wow who would have guessed?!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh you mean they did it for shock value and nothing more? Wow who would have guessed?!



Doesn't hurt to hope . Ahh, rented out Evil dead 1 and 2 remastered editions, these should give me the zombie fix I need for a few weeks .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 4, 2011)

Kotaku have an article with some screenshots 'ere.

Looks a'ight, graphically.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh you mean they did it for shock value and nothing more? Wow who would have guessed?!



I think the only person that was shocked was you.  It's funny that you think you are right in an obvious opinion question.  



> Dead Rising's weapon crafting, Dead Space's limb lopping, Left 4 Dead's safe rooms, Grand Theft Auto's open world, Oblivion's character progression and enemy difficulty, fast zombies, slow zombies, mutated zombies, they're all in here in some bizarre, twisted way.



Sounds sweet to me.


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 4, 2011)

hope there isnt a stupid timer like in dead rising coz that was some dumb shit


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> hope there isnt a stupid timer like in dead rising coz that was some dumb shit



For once, I agree 

I can't wait to get hold of this title!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I think the only person that was shocked was you.  It's funny that you think you are right in an obvious opinion question.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds sweet to me.



I know, I know. It sucks when I'm right. I mean it must really burn ya up.


----------

